

Software Transactional Memory lisp experiments  - robert-zaremba
http://morepypy.blogspot.ch/2013/07/software-transactional-memory-lisp.html

======
robert-zaremba
The PyPy platform is really amazing. I hope one day the we can use all the
scientist Python libs on PyPy! cffi
([http://cffi.readthedocs.org/](http://cffi.readthedocs.org/)) makes writing
FFI much easier and in more portable way then using python CAPI or clunky
ctypes. And now the STM - a remedy for the famous GIL.

